# pri master hard disk: S.M.A.R.T. STATUS BAD, BACKUP AND REPLACE



## jack3807 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hello, here is my problem
upon cutting my pc on, it runs a ram check and then i get this messege


PRI MASTER HARD DISK: S.M.A.R.T. STATUS BAD, BACKUP AND REPLACE
PRESS F1 TO RESUME



i am using windows 98. 200 mghz pentium. 5 gig drive

this happens before i get the desktop to show.
i just installed a hp1115 printer. i unistalled and reinstalled it 3 times. no luck
any help you can give is appreciated. i am using windows 98. 200 mghz pentium. 5 gig drive
God bless you ---Jack


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi Jack3807,Thats a warning you get when the hard drive is going bad.You can read about it here.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000184.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Jack! (Hmmmm, that sounds funny ) Welcome to TSG! East Texas, huh? 

The Smart feature of the hard drive is trying to give you ample warning that something is going to go very wrong, very soon.

Back up anything you want to keep.

Go to the manufacturer's website for your hard drive (Maxtor, Western Digital, etc.) as most have 3 year warranties.

You can key in your serial number and order a replacement drive online.....

Let us know what happens!


----------

